# Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos "maingano



## fay111765 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have 2 female and 1 male Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos "maingano" they have been doing well for the last couple of weeks and then today the females are in the top corner and the male hides in the caves when the females do come out of the corner he chases them back is this normal behavor or does he need to be removes from the tank. these are beutiful and i dont want to lose any of them


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah I’m in the same boat. I would be interested to find out more answers my self. I had the Male first.
I was told from the LFS that before introducing the females I should change all the rocks around to confuse the male and take away his territory. Make him reestablish a new teratory. I removed him and put him into his own tank until the females had time to make a good home. Then I reintroduced him to the tank a week later, which is today. Both females stuck together when he started up again. I had two rock piles one on each side of the tank so if he goes to one pile, they can go to the other. The male I have is bigger so I tried making smaller areas that he could not fit into that the females could. Try to make as many spots for them to hide and have some peace. Holes and rocks and tubes are a good thing for them.

Welcome to Fish forums.
smark~


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to FishForums, hope you get your fish sorted out.


----------

